# Battlefield 2/2142 Extremely slow problem



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello,
I recently purchase battlefield 2 and 2142 from the EA download manager,
Unfortuently when I try to log my account and the "connecting to EA Master Server" Box comes up the game stops responding and it takes 1-2 hours to get to the main menu, from there it takes and equally long time to switch between menus.

I was able to run the BF2 demo fine, even online play with the same account(its an old account I had and used fine on my old computer.) would this rule out a connection problem?

My system specs are:
perating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071009-1548)
BIOS: BIOS Version 2.4.1 
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-53 (2 CPUs), ~1.7GHz
Memory: 1918MB RAM
Page File: 903MB used, 3153MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
Card name: ATI Radeon Xpress Series 1150

Please help!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm not familiar with the EA download manager, but taking 1-2 hours to load up a game is extremely long. It looks like you're on a laptop, so first, make sure the laptop is always plugged in while playing a game, otherwise the battery will only last a few minutes. Second, make sure there's adequate ventilation for the laptop, as if it gets too hot, the processor will automatically slow down.

Make sure that you close any unnecessary programs that you might have running, and try restarting the laptop also.

Does it always take this long to do, or have you only tried it once?


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

Ive been having this problem for as long as Ive had the games (1 week) ive talked to EA support and they keep giving me the generic make sure you meet the minium requriements, which I do. Its not that the game is loading slow, its more of a switching between menus issues, none of which I had in the demo. Ill try to cool down my computer, and see how that goes and get back to you.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Are you sure the game is fully updated? Maybe it's trying to download the latest patch or something, I know that tends to slow down lots of games.


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

yes completely updated, Im defraging my harddrive and doing an extensive spyware sweep right now, would this help it? Heres a list of other things Ive tried, hopefully this helps you help me

Updating Drivers
Uninstalling and Reinstalling
Uninstalling and Reinstalling under a different Admin account
Running as Admin
Running in compatibility modes
Deleting temporary files.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

That's about all you can do, I was going to suggest defragging, but you're doing that now.

Any slowdowns from switching between menus would usually suggest that the CPU, RAM, or hard drive isn't working fast enough. However, I can't see how that would be a problem in your case. Just to be clear, which menus are you switching between, like when you try to go into the video options, or when you try to join a server, or anything?


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

Funnything is that going to the server and video list loads the fastest, the slowest, if you everplayed the game, is the Headquaters, which bassically a spreadsheet on steriods of all your statistics and awards, etc. it has alot of graphics, and all the info on the website is stored online. QUick (semi-related) question should defraging a 40 gb harddrive take 2+ hours?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Don't do anything else on the computer while you defrag - if you change a file, the defrag program has to start over, analyze the drive again, and start moving things. It's best to just let it sit while it defrags.


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

My computer has been defragging since 7 (it now being almost 12) and it hasnt comepleted, also when I type "Defrag.exe" into the run command line like the vista help recommends to monitor the defraging a DOS screen pops up for a millisecond then closes again, is theresomething wrong with my defraging program?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't know how Vista does it, but in XP I use start->control panel->administrative tools->computer management, and there's a disk defragmenter in there, with a nice visual interface.


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

nope still didnt work, freed up 3 gigs of space though! Ill give tech support one more try and be more assertive with them. if that doesnt work ill pray for a refund. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Try this site

http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/disk-defrag/download

its the fast defrag.


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

I defraged wit hboth windows and that program and the game is still unbelievably slow


----------



## DevilRat (Nov 8, 2006)

Have you tried running it in admin mode and under windows xp compatability? Also, does your anti virus use a firewall. If so, make sure BF2.exe is on the allowed list.


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes i've ran it as admin under windows xp service pack 2 compatibility, ive tried everything I can with the firewall. I did wait around for the game to load up yesterday, on the main menu and some of the other menus there is one or two graphics or buttons that flicker uncontrolably-- would this be a video card problem. I find it funny that I can run tf2 and call of duty 4 with no problem but this game is the one that runs slow.


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesting point I forgot to add: sometimes when I am playing team fortress 2I get a warning that I am out of paged pool memory could this be causing my problems?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Post your DXDiag report here, click Start->Run, type in 'dxdiag' without quotes, and hit OK. When the progress indicator on that program is done, click the 'save information' button, save it somewhere, and then paste it here.


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/12/2008, 11:32:39
Machine name: BENSCOMPUTER
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071009-1548)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 1501 
BIOS: BIOS Version 2.6.3 
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-53 (2 CPUs), ~1.7GHz
Memory: 1918MB RAM
Page File: 1146MB used, 896MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon Xpress Series 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Xpress Series (0x5975)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5975&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00
Display Memory: 830 MB
Dedicated Memory: 127 MB
Shared Memory: 703 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: atiumdag.dll,atiumdva.dat,atitmmxx.dll
Driver Version: 7.14.0010.0555 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/20/2007 21:48:29, 3031040 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-1A35-11CF-B371-FF21A1C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x5975
SubSys ID: 0x01F51028
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers / Headphones (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7690&SUBSYS_102801F5&REV_1022
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: stwrt.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.5343.0001 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 2/8/2007 00:11:04, 647680 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: SigmaTel
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone / Line In (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: stwrt.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.5343.0001 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 2/8/2007 00:11:04, 647680 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Microsoft Optic
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00D1
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4389
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 193536 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 5888 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00D1
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0003
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 11/2/2006 03:55:01, 12288 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 11/2/2006 03:55:01, 38912 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 11/2/2006 03:55:00, 25472 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant consumer control device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00D1
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_up:000c_u:0001
| | | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00D1
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 11/2/2006 03:51:12, 15872 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 04:49:54, 31848 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 03:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 04:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 03:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 04:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0002
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: SynTP.sys, 11/20/2006 12:51:10, 179256 bytes
| Driver: SynTPAPI.dll, 11/20/2006 12:51:10, 143360 bytes
| Driver: SynCOM.dll, 11/20/2006 12:51:08, 163840 bytes
| Driver: SynCtrl.dll, 11/20/2006 12:51:08, 196608 bytes
| Driver: SynTPRes.dll, 11/20/2006 12:51:12, 5648384 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCpl.dll, 11/20/2006 12:51:10, 868352 bytes
| Driver: SynCntxt.rtf, 11/20/2006 12:51:08, 4017426 bytes
| Driver: SynZMetr.exe, 11/20/2006 12:51:12, 237568 bytes
| Driver: SynMood.exe, 11/20/2006 12:51:08, 225280 bytes
| Driver: SynTPEnh.exe, 11/20/2006 12:51:10, 815104 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCOM.dll, 11/20/2006 12:51:10, 102400 bytes
| Driver: Tutorial.exe, 11/20/2006 12:51:12, 319488 bytes
| Driver: InstNT.exe, 11/20/2006 12:51:06, 110592 bytes
| Driver: SynISDLL.dll, 11/20/2006 12:51:08, 626688 bytes
| Driver: SynUnst.ini, 11/20/2006 12:51:12, 562243 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCo4.dll, 11/20/2006 12:51:10, 110592 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01000.dll, 11/20/2006 12:51:12, 1060424 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 03:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 04:49:54, 31848 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 6/16/2007 05:38:52, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 11/2/2006 03:51:11, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 04:49:54, 31848 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 9.8 GB
Total Space: 46.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HM060HI ATA Device

Drive: D:
Free Space: 4.2 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HM060HI ATA Device

Drive: E:
Model: TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-L632D ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 03:51:44, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Dell Wireless 1490 Dual Band WLAN Mini-Card
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4312&SUBSYS_00071028&REV_01\4&108F1F71&0&0030
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BCMWL6.SYS, 4.170.0025.0017 (English), 12/6/2007 21:52:48, 1044984 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmihvsrv.dll, 4.170.0025.0017 (English), 12/6/2007 21:52:44, 3579904 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmihvui.dll, 4.170.0025.0017 (English), 12/6/2007 21:52:46, 3244032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmwlcoi.dll, 2007.07.0012.0000 (English), 12/6/2007 21:52:48, 87328 bytes

Name: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_170C&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_02\4&B216F0A&0&00A4
Driver: n/a

Name: Ricoh MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_01\4&B216F0A&0&09A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0000 (Japanese), 11/20/2006 14:13:56, 32256 bytes

Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_19\4&B216F0A&0&08A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16478 (English), 6/20/2007 16:36:46, 82432 bytes

Name: AMD Miscellaneous Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C3
Driver: n/a

Name: AMD DRAM and HyperTransport(tm) Trace Mode Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C2
Driver: n/a

Name: AMD Address Map Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C1
Driver: n/a

Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm) Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C0
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A3F&SUBSYS_5A3F1002&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (English), 6/16/2007 05:38:52, 140392 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A38&SUBSYS_59501002&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&30
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (English), 6/16/2007 05:38:52, 140392 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A37&SUBSYS_59501002&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&28
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (English), 6/16/2007 05:38:52, 140392 bytes

Name: ATI Radeon Xpress Series 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5975&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\4&1A9BDD30&0&2808
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 7.01.0001.0730 (English), 12/20/2007 22:55:05, 3478528 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 8/23/2006 20:26:58, 328162 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 8/23/2006 20:26:58, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 9/8/2007 22:37:08, 52400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativpkxx.vp, 5/30/2007 11:37:38, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativokxx.vp, 5/30/2007 11:37:38, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 4/18/2007 08:19:50, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 12/20/2007 21:09:12, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0555 (English), 12/20/2007 21:48:29, 3031040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 7.14.0010.0178 (English), 12/20/2007 21:34:05, 3931648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0017 (English), 12/20/2007 22:02:18, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 11/8/2007 17:54:33, 159146 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dat, 11/25/2006 00:24:42, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 7.14.0010.0001 (English), 12/20/2007 21:23:32, 47104 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4188 (English), 12/20/2007 22:00:23, 643072 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 12/20/2007 22:01:33, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2527 (English), 12/20/2007 22:02:06, 274432 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0002.0001 (English), 12/20/2007 22:01:56, 237568 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 12/20/2007 22:01:43, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2910.39675 (English), 12/20/2007 22:02:32, 368640 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7275 (English), 12/20/2007 21:44:33, 9773056 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 11/20/2007 03:23:41, 11874 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5950&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_10\3&2411E6FE&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor LPC Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438D&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A3
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (English), 6/16/2007 05:38:52, 13928 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438C&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (English), 1/10/2008 11:43:54, 15928 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (English), 1/10/2008 11:43:54, 45112 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (English), 1/10/2008 11:43:54, 21560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (English), 1/10/2008 11:43:54, 110136 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438B&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9C
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 193536 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 8704 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438A&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9B
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 193536 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 8704 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4389&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9A
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 193536 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 8704 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4388&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&99
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 193536 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 8704 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4387&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&98
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 193536 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 8704 bytes


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4386&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9D
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 38400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 193536 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.20672 (English), 11/14/2007 18:18:37, 8704 bytes

Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_13\3&2411E6FE&0&A0
Driver: n/a

Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16400 (English), 6/16/2007 05:38:52, 140392 bytes

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 7/11/2007 22:44:22, 53760 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4380&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&90
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (English), 1/10/2008 11:43:54, 15928 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (English), 1/10/2008 11:43:54, 45112 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (English), 1/10/2008 11:43:54, 21560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.20707 (English), 1/10/2008 11:43:54, 110136 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
VP6 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp6dec.ax,6.04.0002.0000
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1771
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1771
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1988
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1771
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
MONOGRAM AMR Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmamrdmx.ax,0.09.0000.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16587
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
FLV Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MONOGRAM Musepack Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdec.ax,0.09.0001.0002
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.07.0401.0003
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.07.0401.0003
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MP4 Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File Source (Monkey Audio),0x00400000,0,1,MonkeySource.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.07.0000.0000
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
FLV4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.07.0401.0003
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,vsfilter.dll,1.00.0001.0004
Avi Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,avisplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,vsfilter.dll,1.00.0001.0004
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.07.0401.0003
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,1.03.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16587
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.01.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1988
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1771
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MONOGRAM Musepack Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdmx.ax,0.03.0001.0002
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.07.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
FLV Source,0x00600000,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Avi Source,0x00600001,0,0,avisplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1988
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1771
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.07.0401.0003
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16398
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1771
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
DivX® 6.8 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Helix YV12 YUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Ogg Vorbis (mode1),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Ogg Vorbis (mode2),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Ogg Vorbis (mode3),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Ogg Vorbis (mode1+),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Ogg Vorbis (mode2+),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Ogg Vorbis (mode3+),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
AC-3 ACM Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone / Line In (SigmaTel ,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
MuxedIn,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Speaker/HP,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16398
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16398

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Speakers / Headphones (SigmaTel,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Speakers / Headphones (SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

I saw a few things. seeing you have a laptop, the video cards sometimes have compatibility problems. Also with your video card, I think your drivers are out of date. I don't know the newest version that is available but there is a newer version that may help you out. The reason it took so long to defrag your hard drive is because the amount of free space is pretty low. I know in XP it gives me a warning about if i am below a certain amount of free hard drive space, it could take longer to complete (or not complete if a file is too large). To save some space on the hard drive i look at my add/remove software, and look over programs that i don't use any more (or need) and delete them. I have saved over 3 GB one time doing that.

Last piece of advice i have is try and cut down on the amount of programs running in the background when playing. Things like quicktime, and instant messenger programs. I don't know if this computer is new to you, but make sure you get rid of all of the trial software stuff, it will really hurt your perfromance.


----------



## mewhitenoise (Jun 24, 2007)

I downloaded the newest drivers from the catylst manager that ATI makes, im not sure if it truly is the newest one can some one point in the direction of the newest radeon xpress 1150 driver for vista 32 bit?


----------



## chamzy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey guys and gals,

I noticed that my load time for BF2 is very slow. It takes easily 5-7 minutes to load a map. My friend can load the game in under two minutes and he has a worse system than I do (except for RAM: 4Gb of DDR2). I cleared the cache, cleared spyware, defragged and it still loads like a turtle. Any suggestions?

*My System*:
Processor: 
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+2.0GHz
Memory: 
2048MB RAM DDR 1
Video Card: 
ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT
Operating System: 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3


----------

